# Δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω!



## anef (Feb 11, 2011)

Μια που το έθεσες, nickel, εδώ:


nickel said:


> Απλώς νομίζω ότι η Αριστερά βρήκε επιτέλους την εύκολη ατζέντα με την οποία θα μπορέσει να συσπειρώσει περισσότερο κόσμο από τα ποσοστά της. Είναι καλό να εκπαιδεύουμε τον κόσμο να μη δέχεται διάφορες επιβαρύνσεις; Ή τον εκπαιδεύουμε να γίνει ακόμα χειρότερος πολίτης όταν πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να τον εκπαιδεύουμε πώς να γίνει καλύτερος πολίτης; Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος πολίτης;



Στο ερώτημα «είναι καλό να εκπαιδεύουμε τον κόσμο...» θα έλεγα πως η Αριστερά αυτή τη στιγμή καμιά δουλειά δεν έχει να δίνει μαθήματα (δεν μπορεί άλλωστε). Καλό είναι μάλλον να πάρει αυτή κανένα μάθημα από τα κινήματα. Από τους 300 μετανάστες που ρισκάρουν τη ζωή τους αυτή τη στιγμή (αφού έκαναν την τρομερή «παρανομία» να επικαλεστούν το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο), από τους συμπαραστάτες τους που κατηγορούνται (από αυτούς που εφαρμόζουν τυφλά το νόμο, βεβαίως βεβαίως) για «διακίνηση λαθρομεταναστών», από τους ανθρώπους της Κερατέας και από τα μέλη του κινήματος «Δεν πληρώνω», που κινδυνεύουν ανά πάσα στιγμή πια να βρεθούν στη φυλακή.

Για το «χειρότερος πολίτης» να πω μόνο, χωρίς να μπω σε πολλές λεπτομέρειες: ο τζαμπατζής κρύβει την ταυτότητά του, δεν την δηλώνει, ούτε διαδηλώνει, ούτε κάνει συνελεύσεις. Κάποιοι πολίτες (όχι η Αριστερά στα γραφεία της) αποφάσισαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν με το μόνο τρόπο που το κράτος φαίνεται να καταλαβαίνει: με τα λεφτά. Η διαμαρτυρία τους όμως είναι πολιτική, δεν έχει να κάνει με προσωπικό όφελος. Γι' αυτό και συνεχίζεται παρά τις απειλές.

Και δυο σχετικά άρθρα:
του Νίκου Σαραντάκου
του Θανάση Καρτερού


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2011)

Και ακόμα ένα, του Στέλιου Κούλογλου.


----------

